# new to this



## emmaone (Aug 16, 2008)

I've had this fish for over a year, I'd love to post a pic so I could get some help identifying it, but I'm very new to this forum thing and I'm not sure how to attach a pic. could anyone help me, i would appreciate it. I'm not very computer saavy either


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi emmaone - I got help from the folks here myself when I couldn't figure it out, so now it's my turn! Read the sticky at the beginning of this index and it will walk you through it! Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

www.photobucket.com
free and easy to use.if you need help pm me


----------



## emmaone (Aug 16, 2008)

let me know if you can see this, thanks for all the help

http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp58 ... t08003.jpg


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

that would be a turqoise or green severum chek out south american heroines in the profiles section


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

the link works here.if you want your pics to be seen use the img tag.good job :thumb: nice looking fish


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice looking severum!


----------



## emmaone (Aug 16, 2008)

This fish is my lone survivor in a 46 gallon bow front tank, the only fish that he didn't go after were two spotted pictus catfish. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could put with him, I know my choices are probably limited as he's proven to be very aggressive. I probably also will only be able to add one or two more because of his size. Does anyone know if you can tell if it's male or female?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

In a tank 3 feet long it will be hard to add other large fish, I'm afraid. Maybe it will ignore Barbs.


----------

